# A Good CCW gun



## Brian S.Kroll (Jan 23, 2005)

For summer carry, nothing beats a S&W 642 in a pocket holster.
For Fall & Winter, a big frame 1911 will work fine. I prefer the Kimber Ultra CDP II (.45 ACP) IWB, or shoulder carry.
...Got big pockets in a heavy coat?
Go Glock 30!
I "Dutch" load all .45's!


----------



## Chocha (Aug 3, 2006)

timbergsp said:


> I have a full sized XD and I love it its my Fav gun BUT I was thinking about somthing smaller
> 
> the more that I think about it I think I will go with the SUB Compact XD in 40 or 9
> 
> ...


I shot my buddies full size 9mm XD and liked it... I would really like to find somewhere that has both of my choices in stock so that I can handle them side by side....Until I can actually do that I am sure I will wait to make a purchase..


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Take a serious look at the Sig P239. Comes in 9mm, .357SIG, and .40S&W. A VERY nice carry gun in every reasonable aspect, IMHO. And best of all..........it's a Sig!


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

:evilsmile :evilsmile :evilsmile :evilsmile :evilsmile :evilsmile :evilsmile :evilsmile

Nah, just kidding.

But it is a handfull and a heap of fun to shoot!


----------



## ATB (Feb 17, 2006)

I am a big 1911 fan, for carry I have the Kimber Ultra CDP, it has been a great gun. It is not the smallest or lightest but it is very accurate and been reliable. The only feed problem I have had is when I lost count of rounds through it and it was time to replace the recoil spring. Bang right back to being reliable. From a ammo standpoint I have only shot Ranger 230 hollowpoint and Magtech 230 for targets


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

this is a better choice for the vast majority










But if one chooses a firearm....I'm not a real big Glock Fan, but I went with the Glock 27, the price is reasonable and it is very reliable.


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

I have a Sig P239 in .40, that I carry, loaded up with some Corbon ammo. It is heavy and big, in my opinion, and dont carry it much during the summer. I have been looking at the S & W Titanium, hammerless, in .357, its light and small and can fit in a pocket holster, in your pants or coat pocket. Just remember the smaller and lighter the gun, the more apt you are to carry it all the time. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## GUTS_R_US (Oct 31, 2005)

Figure out how much your going to honestly practice. I dont think a sigle action 45 cocked and locked is the best choice for a average shooter, new to carrying. Heaven forbid you are ever put in the sitution to have to use it for real. Are you prepared to for everything envolved in a 3-3-11 situation.(This is the typical 90% senerio for a hold up situation. 3 shots fired, 3 second time frame, within 11 feet and the bad gut generally shoots first.) Not to mention adrenaline, manual safety, possibal jam. Do yourself a favor and buy a revolver for carry. Pull and squeeze. You'll need every advantage you can get. Unless you have time to practice, practice, practice. Please dont beat me up auto guys. I carry one myself. And I practice alot!


----------



## 45/70fan (May 29, 2005)

I've got an assortment of 45 ACP's that I carry, depending on the situation and dress for the day. I also carry S&W wheel guns in 38spl,357,44spl/mag and 45Colt. But then I might carry the PPK/s, MiniMax40 or even one of these which are my cal of choice for carry weapon. 
Star PD
Colt Commander LW
Colt Gov't
AMT Hardballer
What would I recommend, hehe take your choice they all work.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

i carry the sig 229..40... a little big a better option would be the sig SAS those guns are sweet... i would think the 239 would be perfect.... i have yet to have a jam in my sig and i have heard they are picky.... i have put many rounds through it and was amazed as how such a small gun could shoot so well... i had the glock 22 first and this one out performs that like nothing..... so check out sigs.... i have also heard nice things about XD's..... but they arent sigs


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

summer is my kel-tec p-11 time, , (steel guide rod installed) 
winter is the p-226 sig,, in the house is my rottweiller  
i like the 9mm,s and also have a cute black longgun in 9mm. ammo is interchangable, neither handgun has a safety, both have hefty trigger pulls,,


----------



## wJAKE19 (Dec 19, 2005)

if you want to shoot the XD full size, sub compact, 1911, and kel-tec... give me a PM, I am in Belding, not far from you. we can get togeather and you can shoot them... 

good luck.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Hi Scott, I saw a good gun for you to carry the other day. It was a 45 revolver and you could shoot .410 thru it too


----------



## ckhanna (Aug 10, 2006)

I have a Ruger P94 which is alittle big, and also a Berreta 9000s. I am really considering getting rid of the both of them and buying a Springfield XD.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

well I went to Cabelas today and picked up a S&W air weight in .38 SPL 

super nice gun for when I am not carring my XD 40 I can stick this thing in my front pocket and it vanishes 

I think I will like it 

All I wanted is a gun I can carry with a more dressy look when you have to tuck the shirt in BLAH BLAH 

I think this will work 

Plus it was cheap enough I was able to buy a new 22 as well cant beat that

Scott


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

my dad has that gun freepop is talking about... it shoots 45 long colts and 410's pretty sweet gun... we were shooting balloons in the air 35-40 ft up... i was totally amazed.... i would have to think its a decent protection gun... 410's are kinda weak but 5 of them coming at you point and shoot wouldnt be to fun... sweet gun just a little big for carry in my opinion.. but thats what its made for


nice 2 guns is always better than one :O)


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I was figuring that Scott could shoot some of the runners with it when he's at the preserve


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

timbergsp said:


> well I went to Cabelas today and picked up a S&W air weight in .38 SPL - Scott


 
Consider 158gr Semi Wad Cutter lead hollow points as the round choice. Once known as the "Chicago load" or the "FBI load", they have proven themselves for decades. Federal made a "Nyclad" version which is essentially the SWCLHP with a nylon coating to help prevent leading the barrel.

Flash :coolgleam


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

Flash said:


> Consider 158gr Semi Wad Cutter lead hollow points as the round choice. Once known as the "Chicago load" or the "FBI load", they have proven themselves for decades. Federal made a "Nyclad" version which is essentially the SWCLHP with a nylon coating to help prevent leading the barrel.
> 
> Flash :coolgleam


I got some 125 grain Golden sabers for it now figured it would kick but I will shoot a few out of it and then get a target load to practice with 

then just carry the sabers and prey I dont have to use them 

scott


----------



## jcurtis (Oct 11, 2004)

timbergsp said:


> well I went to Cabelas today and picked up a S&W air weight in .38 SPL
> 
> super nice gun for when I am not carring my XD 40 I can stick this thing in my front pocket and it vanishes
> 
> ...


I will have to check this out. I have been trying to find a good affordable gun to carry for a few months. My job requires me to dress in business casual clothes with my shirt tucked in 90% of the time so it makes carrying my current S&W 40 very difficult(and by very difficult, I mean not at all). I have been considering a small 357 so I can shoot the 38 rounds for practice and the 357 for protection but I am going to look at this 38 and see what it has to offer.


Can anyone tell me what the model number is? I cannot find an "air weight" on the S&W site.


----------

